# Any help would be appreciated....



## Nuwisha (Apr 21, 2013)

I've owned these for more than ten years, have long since lost the paperwork and I'm having trouble finding info on the web, if anyone knows or can find info on them it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

JVC SP-D6000... nothing on Google except what you have posted here about them. Have you contacted JVC to see if they have any legacy info on them?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Bing.com has some listings in what appears to be in German. But I don't read German, sorry.


----------



## Nuwisha (Apr 21, 2013)

Tonto said:


> Bing.com has some listings in what appears to be in German. But I don't read German, sorry.


I only know an insult and a dirt word. 

Thanks though!

I filled out the information request form at jvc.ca, we'll have to see how good their archives are.


----------

